# SRSGA



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ill be able to get to 1-5 to check that out and the 30s but wont be able to get to the rookery pull over. Hopefully going to make it to the Hulien launch, kinda curious what the hay bridge looks like for clearance under it, im sure the waters down enough not to be able to go around it so only option is under it..Will see how it goes..will post pictures if I remember to take some..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

natureboy2534 said:


> Ill be able to get to 1-5 to check that out and the 30s but wont be able to get to the rookery pull over. Hopefully going to make it to the Hulien launch, kinda curious what the hay bridge looks like for clearance under it, im sure the waters down enough not to be able to go around it so only option is under it..Will see how it goes..will post pictures if I remember to take some..


would imagine you can get under haybridge ok.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Made it out today here's some pictures. .Had to get around a couple of these log jams, will have to go back with chainsaws. .









Pull over..1-5 fields..









This was in the back dike im thinking its back at south end of #3 field..








Flooded woods looking towards rookery. .








pump house off miller


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pump on miller you will often hear referred to as B2 pump. thanks for the pics!


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

30-38 fields








Road south of hay bridge, looks kinda soft over there.








B2 pump house.. ( Looks like someones drying a pelt on the fence) LOL..
On the south side of it looks like the soil was giving way a little bit where it washed away some..Ground was soft
Not sure how those are built so it might be ok with a little fill dirt..








Hay bridge..looked good except the road on south side of it..
Definitely looks alot different out there wide open areas....Around the river blinds where the cattails used to be..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

natureboy2534 said:


> View attachment 542941
> 
> 30-38 fields
> View attachment 542943
> ...


hopefully it washed the snags out of the haybridge hole.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Was wondering if they have a work day scheduled out there?
I know we go to FP when they have one going on. Wouldn't mind lending a hand out there some time, just dont know when they do it..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

join the facebook page. usually updated when theres some kind of work day going down. most weekends all summer are work days.


----------

